# CHAKA CMP Supermoto DH II Rahmen DOWNHILL FREERIDE NEU



## rabaukey (8. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140155994393

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140155993462


----------

